#ubuntu-dk-moede 2013-09-17
<sbc> Christian_Arvai: Helt fint :)
<Christian_Arvai> hej
<Christian_Arvai> ajenbo_,  hey
<Christian_Arvai> sbc,  det er nicky der har glemt at skrive dem. vi prøver at grave dem frem
<sbc> Er det nu der er LoCo council møde, eller først om en time?
<sbc> skal de bruges til ansøgningen?
<Christian_Arvai> de vil nok gerne se aktivitet, og så vidt at jeg husker, så fik vi en skideballe for præcist det samme sidste gang
<Christian_Arvai> generalforsamlingen er her http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/05/27/%23ubuntu-dk-moede.html
<sbc> ahh, ok
<ajenbo_> Skal vi så ikke bare vise dem loggen denne gang?
<Christian_Arvai> i mangel af bedre så jo
<ajenbo_> Kan vi finde frem til logs fra de månedelige møder på en let måde?
<Christian_Arvai> sbc, har du datoerne på de sidste møder (½ år tilbage)
<sbc> Datoerne står i loco portal loco.ubuntu.com. Så kan man gætte sgi til url'en.
<sbc> 2 sec...
<Christian_Arvai> ajenbo_,  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<sbc> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-dk/meetings/history/
<sbc> Christian_Arvai: ---^
<sbc> 24. juni 2013, 27. maj 2013, 25. marts 2013, 25. februar 2013, 28. januar 2013
<sbc> 2012: 26. november, 24. september, 27 august, 30 juli, 25 juni, 28. maj
<ajenbo_> 24/06 blev anulleret
<Christian_Arvai> Zilvador,  hej
<ajenbo_> 25/3 er anulleret
<Zilvador> Christian_Arvai: hej
<ajenbo_> 25/2 er der reffereat af
<Christian_Arvai> Zilvador,  er det er dig der hedder Daniel?
<Zilvador> I modtog nok ikke mine svar fra før, da min forbindelse åbenbart var røget
<Zilvador> Christian_Arvai: ja
<Christian_Arvai> super :D
<Zilvador> :)
<Zilvador> Logge kan findes på http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Christian_Arvai> Zilvador,  vi er lidt på spanden. der er en del referater der ikke er lavet, så vi ræser rundt og finder logs nu
<Christian_Arvai> <sbc> 24. juni 2013, 27. maj 2013, 25. marts 2013, 25. februar 2013, 28. januar 2013
<Christian_Arvai> <sbc> 2012: 26. november, 24. september, 27 august, 30 juli, 25 juni, 28. maj
<Christian_Arvai> <ajenbo_> 24/06 blev anulleret
<Zilvador> Mødereferater kan findes på hjemmesiden. Jeg har selv været igennem alle for de sidste to år
<Zilvador> Hvilke mangler I?
<ajenbo_> alt fra efter febuar :)
<Christian_Arvai> jeg har ikke overblik over det. der er jo en del i forum (efter februar er sikkert rigtigt)
<Christian_Arvai> sbc,  er det godkendelse for to år f gangen? for så er det to års referater, som vi skal have styr på
<Zilvador> Christian_Arvai: for to år, ja
<Zilvador> Jeg indrømmer, at jeg ikke kunne finde nogle af de nyeste. Det passer vist godt, at det er fra februar.
<Zilvador> Jeg gik alle dem, jeg kunne finde fra de sidste to år, igennem i sidste uge
<Zilvador> Skimme mere end læse, indrømmer jeg
<Zilvador> Jeg håber, at jeg har nok batteri på den bærbare til at klare mødet
<Christian_Arvai> kan du ikke finde en lader? de møder kan være pænt lange
<ajenbo_> Vi er allerede oppe nu så det bliver nok ikke så længe
<ajenbo_> Christian_Arvai, giv et lille vink der inde :)
<Christian_Arvai> ajenbo_,  jeg venter lige
<ajenbo_> Vi har forsten udelt ALLE 12.04 DVD'er og jeg kunne godt bruge nogle flere til at udele i Føniks (får nogle efterspørgsler i ny og næ)
<sbc> ajenbo_: Tror ikke vi har flere - men det kan være foreningen kan købe nogle flere? (Selvom det måske er lidt skidt at købe til et firma. Men det kan vi lige tale om...)
<ajenbo_> Tænkte det måske var værd at nævne til mødet
<Zilvador> Hvilken cafe i 2012 spørger han om?
<ajenbo_> Siden der ikke bliver lavet ikke-lts skiver mere kommer vi til at løbe tør
<ajenbo_> Zilvador, københavn cafen?
<ajenbo_> Zilvador, Restaurant Carlton
<Zilvador> ajenbo_: Kan du give detaljer? Jeg kender ikke til den
<ajenbo_> Jeg tror faktisk det var et andet år. Hvilken cafe er det du spørg om?
<Christian_Arvai> Zilvador,  sbc, ajenbo_  : skal jeg tage skraldet for de referater? jeg har skrevet dette:
<Christian_Arvai> Hello. My name is Christian Arvai and i am one of the three administrators in the danish forum. We are well aware of the shortage of reports, but i will take care of it this month.
<sbc> Christian_Arvai: Hvis de ikke nævnet det, så lad os ikke tage det op.
<Christian_Arvai> hehehe
<ajenbo_> Zilvador, ville det være en ide at spørge om 1 ekstra sending LTS skiver inden 14.04
<Zilvador> ajenbo_: Vi kan altid prøve :)
<ajenbo_> Det mener jeg der blev nævnt kunne komme på tale, men alle links førde bare i ring eller 404
<Zilvador> Vi ønsker vel LTS-cd'er så?
<ajenbo_> ja
<ajenbo_> Der bliver nemmelig ikke lavet ikke-lts skiver længere
<Zilvador> Jamen dog. Det ser godt ud :)
<ajenbo_> og vi udeler ca. 2x hvad der er i en LTS pakke (hvilket er halvt så meget som de før hend sendte, men dobbelt af hvad vi nu får)
<ajenbo_> Ja det var da noget bedre end vi hade frygtet
<wangerin> ajenbo: Vi har stadigvæk nogle 12.04 skiver liggende i alslug
<ajenbo_> Det drejer sig næppe om mere end 20 og vi skal klare os helt frem til april
<wangerin> Jeg tror vi har en 10-20 stykker liggende. Men har dem ikke liggende her så jeg kan ikke checke i detaljer
<Zilvador> Juhuu!
<Zilvador> Hehe
<Christian_Arvai> fedt. vi slap for skideballe for de referater
<Zilvador> Nå...spørgsmålet druknede lidt...men jeg tager det op igen snarest.
<wangerin> Hvad så. Overlevede statussen?
<Zilvador> wangerin: jep! :)
<Christian_Arvai> yaaa
 * Zilvador fester og danser rundt
<ajenbo_> Fint nok vi skal jo heller ikke rokke båden :)
<Zilvador> Godt. Vi må sørge for, at der bliver indført lidt mere disciplin mht. referaterne fremover. Det er en særdeles overkommelig opgave :)
<wangerin> - og hmt skiver, så er jeg kommet lidt videre med mit brænder-projekt, og når den kommer i luften, står tilbudet om at brænde skiver til ubuntu-dk med levering af medier stadig ved magt ;-)
<Christian_Arvai> +1
<Zilvador> Godt at høre. Tak for det, wangerin.
<wangerin> Nu har jeg fået indkøbt et par mini-itx-maskiner som skal styre den, så det går fremad. Langsomt, men dog fremad.
<Christian_Arvai> der er afsat penge både til cd'er og porto. jeg er sådan set ligeglad med fordelingen mellen disse to poster, så totalt kan vi bruge for 2250kr
<wangerin> Jeg var i tyskland forleden efter 200 dvd-skiver - 740 kr, men de kan fåes billigere på ebay, og i forskellige farver. Jeg har lidt planer om at skiverne til alslug skal ha forskellig farve afhængig af om det er ubuntu, lubuntu eller noget helt tredie ;-)
<Christian_Arvai> nu kan jeg jo ikke love noget endnu, men jeg regner ikke med at der sker noget som helst releaseparty til 13.10 (det har vi ikke holdt i langt tid), så når vi er forbi den dato, kan vi stille et forslag på et møde, om at posten ændres til endnu flere cd'er. det er trods alt inde for rammen af "promovering af ubuntu"
<nicky441> Flot fremlagt Zilvador :)
<Christian_Arvai> det var super godt Zilvador  :)
<ajenbo_> Det kunne ikke gøres bedre
<Zilvador> Mange tak :)
<Zilvador> Jeg har desværre ikke haft meget tid til at forberede dette møde, men det gik jo heldigvis godt.
<nicky441> Er det én gang om året de her møder ligger?
<ajenbo_> Vi er godkendt til 2 år.
<Christian_Arvai> det var også heldigt at de har korttidshukommelse. jeg kan godt huske den skideballe vi fik for to år siden, og vi har stadigt rod i referaterne heheh
<ajenbo_> De var også ude med kniven det år
<ajenbo_> Mange locos blev sakset
<Christian_Arvai> enig
<nicky441> Vi er ellers kun ét referat bagud ;)
<Zilvador> Det lyder til, at de var mildt stemt denne gang
<ajenbo_> Måske det hjælper at være de første :)
<Christian_Arvai> nicky441, har vi virkeligt kun holdt generalforsamlingen siden 25/02 2013
<nicky441> ajenbo_, lidt ligesom eksamner :)
<Zilvador> Hehe
<nicky441> Christian_Arvai, hmm, nu når du siger det på den måde... Det lyder egentlig underligt, men det skal jeg lige få undersøgt
<Zilvador> Christian_Arvai: Der har været mindst et planlagt møde siden, men det blev aflyst pga. flere, der ikke kunne
<Zilvador> I juni var det
<Zilvador> Jeg mener dog, at der også var et møde i april
<nicky441> Det må der næsten have været, for var det ikke der vi aftalte hvornår generalforsamlingen skullu ligge?
<Christian_Arvai> nicky441, vi har dette at gå efter http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-dk/meetings/history/
<Zilvador> Jo...den 29. april
<Zilvador> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/04/29/%23ubuntu-dk-moede.html
<Zilvador> Var der møde
<Christian_Arvai> det er generalforsamlingen. den skal vi også have styr på
<Zilvador> Christian_Arvai: Nej, generalforsamlingen var i slutten af maj
<ajenbo_> NÃ¥ jeg smutter i seng, tak til alle :)
<Zilvador> ajenbo_: Selv tak. Godnat :)
<Christian_Arvai> ajenbo_,  vi ses
<Christian_Arvai> Zilvador, du har ret, så har vi en log mere
<nicky441> Jeg får lavet referaterne inden weekenden, så vi kan godkende dem på det næste møde
<Zilvador> nicky441: Super
<nicky441> (eller i wkkenden ;-) )
<Zilvador> Hehe
<nicky441> Jeg er bange for at det er blevet min sengetid, så jeg lusker af igen. Sov godt :)
<Christian_Arvai> vi ses
<nicky441> Yes
<Zilvador> Jeg bliver nok også nødt til at smutte nu. Jeg har endnu ikke internet i det nye hjem, så jeg måtte ty til det lokale bibliotek, der nu lukker :)
 * Christian_Arvai møder først 12.15 i morgen ;)
<Zilvador> Vi ses!
<Christian_Arvai> ses
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2018-09-18
<Guest74590> nick klaus_rasmussen
<Guest74590> nick /klaus_rasmussen
<Guest74590> nick/klaus_rasmussen
<Guest74590> anick klaus_rasmussen
